# Leg protection for poison ivy



## Gary in VA (May 4, 2004)

I am extremely alergic to poison ivy. Moved from VA to MD a little while back and there is a lot of it here. Anyone have any idea what kind of leg protection I could wear to protect my legs from brushing up against it on the trail? I've already had one bad case of it since I've been here and am a bit gunshy. I've been wondering if shin guards or leg warmers would work. I'd need something that I could remove and wash after each ride.


----------



## mountbkr (May 28, 2012)

Any of these products for before and after, as well as spraying liberally with Right Guard deodrant before you go ride.

Treat Poison Ivy, Poison Oak | TecLabs

IvyBlock - Product Info


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Check out something called teck neu.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I picked up some knee-high athletic socks at Wallyworld. 100% nylon. They're not too hot either. Arm coolers for sleeves.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Just remember if Poison Ivy(PI) brushes against your socks then you touch it with your gloves and then wipe your face you're going to get it. The oil will adhere to anything! Even after numerous times washing my socks I get a small reddish spots but that's all I get since I'm immune to PI.

Being your sweating while riding it doesn't let the oil penetrate as fast, and if you wash as soon as you can the oil will not have penetrated into your skin.

Even though I'm not effected by it, I get into everything building trails, Poison Oak, Sumac. I keep a bottle of rubbing alcohol(not drinking...LOL) in the car and as soon as I get back I wash my legs arms and hands then shower at home.


----------



## schwing_ding (Oct 3, 2005)

I used to get it fairly bad when living in North Carolina. The only thing that worked was:

-Ivy block - good for about 2 hours. Apply to knees down, and exposed arms.

-Tech nu - use it to clean up after the ride. You can clean shoes, equipment, etc. with it.

-Treat everything below the waist as "contaminated" during the ride. The ivy block protects what it covers. If you touch your leg in a spot that has any oil on it, then touch anywhere else...you get the idea.

-Used to use a pump up sprayer and the tech nu to clean up at the trail head so as not to contaminate the car, etc. on the ride home.

Not cheap insurance because the stuff is not cheap, especially if you have to decontaminate your shoes each time.

Glad I don't have to deal with that stuff much any more.


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

NEPMTBA said:


> Just remember if Poison Ivy(PI) brushes against your socks then you touch it with your gloves and then wipe your face you're going to get it. The oil will adhere to anything! Even after numerous times washing my socks I get a small reddish spots but that's all I get since I'm immune to PI.


 ^^^this. The oil gets into everything upon contact, Washing will not immediately get rid of the oil. I've read and been told the oil from poison ivy can still be active for 3 years after the plant has been killed, so I would think no clothing or body armor is a real barrier.


----------



## Matfam (May 6, 2012)

+1 for Tec Labs products

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm deathly allergic to poison ivy, been hospitalized for it in the past twice. So far I've been lucky. Ivy Block and Tecnu wash for after the rides, every-single-ride whether I see PI or not. If I know for a fact I got in to some, I go to carenow, insurance pays for the shot, and get it just in case. Hate the stuff, but love to ride. I killed all of it on our property with some concentrated killer and it's never grown back.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

HOT TUB! That's for when you get it. The chlorine wipes it out! Stay in as long as you can and leave it on your skin a while after getting out. By the next morning much of it will be gone. 
You can put a 5% solution on a towel and hold it on the infection too. 
Another thing that works for me is keeping my solar shower at the car and showering with soap anything exposed as soon as I get back. Change you clothes, bag them and shoes and wash your hands again.


----------



## Jeffijers (May 21, 2012)

mountbkr said:


> Treat Poison Ivy, Poison Oak | TecLabs
> 
> [/url]


Its 1AM and im considering driving to walmart right now to get that stuff... got it on my legs and its driving me nuts.


----------



## LAD (Oct 30, 2009)

Zanfel is the best stuff I've ever tried if you get any PI. It's obscenely expensive, but it has stopped all of the itching for me immediately after the first application.


----------



## vin1978 (Jul 15, 2012)

I wish my first post was about something cool, but nevertheless a good friend told me about Fels-Naptha soap. It's an old fashioned wood ash lye soap that you can find in the laundry detergent aisle at the grocery store. My buddy is highly allergic to PI and he takes a shower with with the Fels-Naptha if he feels like he may have been near it and has cut down his outbreaks to almost none.

I have PI right now and have been using post rash and it has helped a ton to dry it out and stop the itching and it is about $1.30 a bar. Just my two pennies.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I also use Tech Nu and haven't had any real bad poison ivy rash in a while.


----------



## Gary in VA (May 4, 2004)

I'll second the use of Zanfel after getting PI. Wouldn't be without it in my medicine cabinet. I'm going to get some Ivy Block and then try the Technu wash after. Thanks everyone for the info.


----------

